# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам новую  цифровую фоторамку-брелок Genius DPF-102K.

## Svetlana1980

Продам цифровую фоторамку-брелок Genius DPF-102K. Дисплей: 1` ЖК Формат: JPG/BMP Питание: Аккумулятор, подзаряжаемый через USB. Встроенная память на 80 фото Календарь и часы Windows 2000/XP/Vista Новая. Цена 150 гр.

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## marengon

Купил бы, но новая стоит 112 грн. За 90 заберу

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Kpowka 777

за 80 забираю

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Никита Золото

а где стоит 112????

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## artorr

За сколько реально отдадите?

----------


## Svetlana1980

> За сколько реально отдадите?


 чуть уступить смогу!

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Бармалей)

Я балдею, АПать четыре страницы из-за 30-40 гр.
Ваша рамка устаревает  - технически, морально, экономически, быстрее чем Вы на нее снижаете цену.

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

Ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------


## Svetlana1980

ап

----------

